# What is your Credit Union Dividend for 2013?



## TheJackal (1 Jan 2014)

With bank interest rates on savings becoming increasingly paltry, I'm wondering if there are any Credit Unions actually still paying decent rates (known as Dividends) on members' savings?

 The best I have heard of is

 CANA Credit Union: 2.5% agreed for 2013 at the recent AGM
 (only open to Revenue staff inc. those retired and their families)

 Civil Service Credit Union: 1.5% for 2013 (pg 8)


----------



## julius128 (2 Jan 2014)

Blanchardstown @1%


----------



## Jeannie (2 Jan 2014)

Portarlington Laois 0% again for the fourth year


----------



## gipimann (2 Jan 2014)

Health Services Staffs CU 1.25%

[broken link removed]


----------



## robert 200 (3 Jan 2014)

many agm will be in January , we will have a fuller picture at the end of the month


----------



## Willy Fogg (3 Jan 2014)

I believe Naas paid a 1.5% dividend


----------



## cbreeze (4 Jan 2014)

skerries, balbriggan and donbate merged to become the progressive credit union and declared .25%


----------

